# oil separator on a det block



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

Can anyone give me a reason to not ditch it and just run a heater hose in its place, its getting in the way of my nnew manifold, or I suppose I could get longer heater hose and run it over an inch and just use the righter most bolt to hold it on, but I would rather just ditch it.
Sean


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

you may notice an increase in oil consumption and your intake track may build up oily residue faster.
-dave


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

.....what manifold did you get? stock turbo?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

no its not a stock mani or turbo, its a custom equal length manifold and a um big turbo


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

turbo... what kind? look at my sig... i dont know which of these to get. t3/t04e = $1200+/- after all the shit to make it work. incon bb37 = $1600 plus i need a stock bb mani cause i got the long block. then there is the HKS GT3037 = $2000 +/- plus mani i think. which one would you go with? i cant get a straight answer from anyone. i leaning towards incon.

-sorry to hijack the thread-


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

boostingpsi, have any pics?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

Ga 16, if you chose the Incon route, you will need a GTIR manifold, to clear the block, and the HKS comp housing is even bigger than the incon. If you get a t3/to4, i would consider a protech manifold.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

get the 3037...it spools super fast, but it is also the most expensive of the bunch. but it spooooools like a t25.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

well anyone here knows hks gt3037 is made by garrett. hks buys the turbos from garrett and stamp a wonderful HKS logo on it and slaps on a few hundred bucks on the price tag. i'm building my motor with a garrett gtGT35 (one step up) and i got the turbo for 1600 .. a true ballbearing turbo. my manifold is being custom made. If u can find a guy who can make em save some money!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the CHRA is made by garrett, the housings are made by HKS, turbonetics, precision, etc


----------

